# Help me verify this is a legit Herm Sprenger prong collar



## Dutchy (Jul 8, 2018)

Hello everybody, I am hoping to get some feedback from others who have Herm Sprenger collars. I know they are counterfeited and just about a week ago, I received a counterfeit H.S. collar directly from Amazon (not even a 3rd party seller). That was a VERY obvious counterfeit and I immediately returned it and was refunded.



I again took my chances with Amazon and this time, I went with the Black Stainless Steel H.S. prong collar from a high rated 3rd party seller that is backed up by having their own website separate from Amazon. I have already reached out to them with my concern but figured I would post up here as well.


The collar itself actually looks good. According to what I can see from pictures of the internet, the collar has all the right text in all of the right places.


What made me highly suspicious is the label that came with the collar. It looks to be a low quality reprinted label resembling a legitimate label that was scanned onto a computer and then reprinted. The label has tell-tale "dot matrix" printing which is a common technique among counterfeiters who scan original items such as ID cards and then reprint them off of a cheap printer. So I'm here wondering why a quality product would have such a ****ty tag.


Please reference the pictures and I appreciate any feedback from others who have legit H.S. collars.


My pup has outgrown her front hook harness and has taken the opportunity to start misbehaving on our walks. I am hoping this is just me being paranoid and its legit and I can start using this prong ASAP.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

That collar looks like a legit HS collar to me.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Looks exactly the same as my black HS.

Sent from my Wileyfox Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

looks good to me.


----------



## Dutchy (Jul 8, 2018)

Thank you everybody! The seller got back to me as well and I'm satisfied with the response I got. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If you are worried about fake goods, one practice I recommend is simply not to buy easy-to-counterfeit goods from Amazon or Ebay. I stopped buying supplements from Amazon after several high-end manufacturers said they'd found fakes being sold there. For a lot of branded goods, it's just not worth the hassle of guessing whether Amazon is policing the sellers adequately.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I checked my HS prong, and yes, I'd say that one is legit.


----------

